# ** تجول بعدستك الشخصية داخل كبينة قيادة طائرتك **



## أمير صبحي (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 


الاّن بإمكانك التجول بحرية و بعدستك الشخصية من خلال حاسبك الشخصي 

داخل قمرة قيادة أضخم طائرة مدنية في العالم 

وهى ........ AIRBUS A 380 ........

 



الإستخدام : ​ 
USE THE CONTROL AND ZOOM TOOLS ON YOUR SCREEN 

OR 

USE THE LIFT MOUSE BUTTON TO CONTROL 
& THE MOUSE SCROLL WHEEL TO ZOOM 



الرابط : http://www.gillesvidal.com/blogpano/cockpit1.htm 


*** رجاء عدم نشر الرابط خارج ملتقانا و لأى سبب *** 


أتمنى أن تنال إعجابكم ..



لكم تحياتي 


...............................​


----------



## بدري علي (10 أغسطس 2009)

salam
مشكور أخي 
thank you sir it is very ********************************view


----------



## عماد المشهداني (10 أغسطس 2009)

حياك الله اخي امير
الرابط لا يعمل 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أمير صبحي (12 أغسطس 2009)

بدري علي قال:


> salam
> مشكور أخي
> thank you sir it is very ********************************view



بوركت لمتابعاتك  المهندس بدري علي 




عماد المشهداني قال:


> حياك الله اخي امير
> الرابط لا يعمل
> تقبل تحياتي




شكرا أخي المهندس عماد المشهداني 

المشكلة لديك فنية وليست فى الملف .. والله أعلم 

 تأكد مما يلي :

- تنصيب flash player على ال browser لديك 



 لكم تحياتي ​


----------



## احمد حبة (2 سبتمبر 2009)

والله سلمت ايدك شي رائع .............................


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

احمد حبة قال:


> والله سلمت ايدك شي رائع .............................






سلمك الله من كل مكروه 

بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس أحمد حبة




تحياتي لك 


​


----------



## عثرة (20 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جدا وهى رائعة جدا وللاخ لذى لا تعمل معه الربط اكيد خط النت تبعك ضعيف والله اعلم


----------



## أمير صبحي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

عثرة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جدا وهى رائعة جدا وللاخ لذى لا تعمل معه الربط اكيد خط النت تبعك ضعيف والله اعلم




شكرا ً جزيلا ً لمرورك ومتابعاتك أختى عثرة 

وبارك الله بكِ لمداخلتك 



تحياتي



​


----------



## عبد الوارث (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووروكل عام و أنتم بخير (79)


----------



## عماد المشهداني (29 سبتمبر 2009)

أمير صبحي قال:


> السلام عليكم ​
> 
> الاّن
> بإمكانك التجول بحرية و بعدستك الشخصية من خلال حاسبك الشخصي داخل قمرة قيادة أضخم طائرة مدنية في العالم
> ...



ارجو ذكر برنامج التشغيل اللازم 
تحياتي مع التقدير
​


----------



## سلطان الغرام2000 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*هندسة الطيران ................*

طائرة بمعنى الكلمة يابخت اللى بيسوقئها


----------



## سلطان الغرام2000 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررا اخى


----------



## 0yaz9 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ولا يهمك سرك في بير


----------



## أمير صبحي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

سلطان الغرام2000;1295708 قال:


> طائرة بمعنى الكلمة يابخت اللى بيسوقئها






سلطان الغرام2000;1295711 قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررا اخى




شاكر لك َ مرورك أخي سلطان الغرام 

تحياتي لك َ


----------



## أمير صبحي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

عبد الوارث;1293192 قال:


> مشكووووووووروكل عام و أنتم بخير (79)





بارك الله فيك َ أخي عبد الوارث 

وكل عام وانت بخير وهناء 

تحياتي لك َ


----------



## أمير صبحي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

0yaz9 قال:


> ولا يهمك سرك في بير




شكرا ً جزيلا ً لك َ أخي 0yaz9 

لك َ تحياتي


----------



## راعي الحيزا (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخوي


----------



## خيرى محمد . (6 نوفمبر 2009)

اول مره لى بمشاهده الكابينه ,, ولكن شئ يفوق الخيال


----------



## الجدى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيكم 

موضوع جميل ستحق التقدير


----------



## المتكامل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*ارجو الاجابة*

مشكور اخي الكريم ولكن اريد ان اسئلك سؤال وارجو ان تجيب بصدق لو دخل الى هذا المنتدى زميل لك من اي قسم الا يجوز له نقل هذه المعرفة الى قسم ثاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لتعم الفائده للجميع او حتى احد اعضاء هذا المنتدى لا يجوز له نقل هذا الرابط الى خارج المنتدى لاي سبب كان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بارك الله بمن فاد و استفاد ولا تنسى انه بالنهاية هو عبارة عن موقع كم تمنيت ان تكون غرفة هذه الطائرة من تصميم مهندس عربـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي و ليس نقل رابط من مهندس عربي !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## أمير صبحي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

راعي الحيزا قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخوي




بارك الله بك َ أخي راعي الحيزا

وشكرا ً لمرورك

تحياتي  ​


----------



## أمير صبحي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

خيرى محمد .;1342293 قال:


> اول مره لى بمشاهده الكابينه ,, ولكن شئ يفوق الخيال





 
بارك الله بك َ أخي خيري محمد

بالطبع أمر جميل الوصف .. خاصة ً مشاهدته  للمرة الأولى 

 شكرا ً لمرورك

تحياتي  ​


----------



## أمير صبحي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد طلعت الجدى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيكم
> 
> موضوع جميل ستحق التقدير




وجزاكم الله خيرا ً أخي محمد طلعت الجدى 

شكرا ً لتقديرك 

تحياتي ​


----------



## أمير صبحي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

المتكامل قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم ولكن اريد ان اسئلك سؤال وارجو ان تجيب بصدق لو دخل الى هذا المنتدى زميل لك من اي قسم الا يجوز له نقل هذه المعرفة الى قسم ثاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لتعم الفائده للجميع او حتى احد اعضاء هذا المنتدى لا يجوز له نقل هذا الرابط الى خارج المنتدى لاي سبب كان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بارك الله بمن فاد و استفاد ولا تنسى انه بالنهاية هو عبارة عن موقع كم تمنيت ان تكون غرفة هذه الطائرة من تصميم مهندس عربـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي و ليس نقل رابط من مهندس عربي !!!!!!!!!!!!!




شكراً جزيلاً لمرورك أخي المتكامل 

ومرحبا ً أخي بسؤالك .. 

وبالتأكيد ليس لدينا غير الصدق بإذن الله ..

أمر نقل المواضيع دون الرجوع أو الإشارة لمصدرها تاهت فيه الأراء وتنوعت وسائل محاربته .. وإختلفت وجهات النظر عنه بين مؤيد لحرمه النقل المجرد وبين معارض ودرجات أخرى ...

وستجد مواضيع كاملة وضخمة بالمنتدى العام تناقش هذه القضية 

وحقيقة أنا فى هذا الأمر أرى أن صاحب الملكية له حق توضيح كيفية النقل منه .. وستلحظ ذلك فى أى معلومة أرفقها والحمد لله ..


ولكن أخي .. الأمر هنا لا يتعلق بتلك القضية ..

فالرابط هنا هو حق ملكية لشركة وليس لي أي حق للتصرف فيه ..

فهذه رابطة علمية تتعامل مع منظمة دولية فى مجال الملاحة وقد قامو برفع هذا العرض بتصريف محدود للموقع المشار اليه .. 

وبالتالي وجب الإشارة لهذه الأمانة أخي ..

وللعلم : لقد عُرف عنا نحن العرب عبر كل العصور سواء عصور النهضة أو الإستعمار بصفة وهي مراعاة أخلاقية النقل المعلوماتي referencing
بل وشهد بذلك أهل الغرب جميعهم .. 


 ونهاية ً نرحب بك بنفعك وبإستنفاعك بأي سؤال أوإقتباس

حفظك الله من كل سوء

تحياتي 


​


----------



## المتكامل (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي و زميلي المهندس امين :
بداية لك من تحياتي و اشكرك على ردك الكريم و توضحيك لنقطه مهمة ربما غابت عن بالي 
ولكن عندما وضعت ملاحظتي كان قصدي ان تعم الفائده للجميع .
تقبلني زائرا لقسمك الكريم


----------



## المتكامل (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اعتذر عن كتابة الاسم بشكل خاطئ .
ولك تحياتي مهندس امير


----------



## البطنان (7 ديسمبر 2009)

many thanks .... amazing


----------



## أمير صبحي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

البطنان قال:


> many thanks .... Amazing





شكراً لمرورك اخي البطنان 

بارك الله بكَ 

تحياتي 


​


----------



## ابو شيماء (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## أمير صبحي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ابو شيماء قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز





أشكرك لمرورك أخي  ابو شيماء 

أتمنى أن تكون أعجبتك

وبارك الله بكَ

تحياتي 


​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

_اروع من هذا لم ارى " شكرا جزيلا ياباشمهندس امير " بالمناسبه انته غايب عن الانظار ليه_


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## 2riadh (24 يوليو 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## nimmmo3 (24 يوليو 2010)

جامدههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اوى
الففففففففففففف شكرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أمير صبحي (18 أغسطس 2010)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> _اروع من هذا لم ارى " شكرا جزيلا ياباشمهندس امير " بالمناسبه انته غايب عن الانظار ليه_



أشكرك أخي الحبيب مهندس أسامة 

بارك الله بك وأكرمك ووفقك


----------



## أمير صبحي (18 أغسطس 2010)

dreams1804 قال:


> *  السلام عليكم
> 
> هذا تميز , شكراً لك
> شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​



أشكرك أخي وبارك الله بك 

تحاياي


----------

